# Is this safe?



## gfa1964 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just curious if this is a safe arrangement for the batteries and fuel tank. I've owned several boats in the past but just bought this one. It's a 82 Bass Tracker. I'm a little Leary of the batteries and tank being crammed into such a small space. Thanks in advance!


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

Not no, hell no!


----------



## ccm (Apr 16, 2014)

I always keep the gas away from the batteries. This is not safe the area does not look like it has enough ventilation. On all manufactured boats there is required ventilation on the gas tank compartment, there's a reason boats have vents on the back deck. If you move the batteries put vents on the compartment so fumes don't build up. if you move the tank make sure it is in a well ventilated area.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 16, 2014)

Gas in enclosed area with a battery that can spark make for big boom....just sayin'


----------



## Snowshoe (Apr 16, 2014)

Absolutely not.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 16, 2014)

"Safe" is relative.

[-o< :LOL2: [-o<


----------



## gfa1964 (Apr 16, 2014)

Would this have been sold new this way? The boat had been in the previous owners family since new and he stated it had always been this way. I was shocked and really don't see anywhere else either could go. Any suggestions? :shock:


----------



## tigfisher (Apr 16, 2014)

I have the same set up on my jet boat, but not as close. now, i open the rear deck to put my trolling battery in every time before i launch and its vented
I dont see no vent in yours, if i were you id install a blower motor and use it before you start any motor.
They are mostly used in inboard motor boats to prevent gas fume blow ups, ive seen em happen mostly in south west regions where the air is dry.
I would definetly vent that compartment


----------



## gfa1964 (Apr 16, 2014)

Would a vent in the lid do the trick?


----------



## tigfisher (Apr 16, 2014)

Im assuming your boat is outboard motor, so that lessens the chance of spark in the compartment except them battery posts, if that compartment is pretty air tight, id put two exit vents in the back corners and a scoop vent above the gas cap. And always open the deck lid before you launch and make that a habit.


----------



## Rat (Apr 17, 2014)

The TANK should be vented as well according to USCG regs, not just the compartment. That looks like a portable fuel tank which is not approved for enclosure; if it is a portable it probably doesn't have a tank vent (except in the fuel cap, which can't be vented out of the compartment). 

Slide the batteries as far away from the tank as possible, install a divider between them and vent the tank and tank enclosure; no worries. 

If that is a portable tank get it on the deck; there is no safe enclosure for a portable tank.


----------



## matzilla (Apr 17, 2014)

how are those batteries held down?

At a minimum put a dividing wall between them and the tank, then vetilate both compartments....place the vents as far apart from one another as you can


----------



## surfman (Apr 17, 2014)

When you remove the battery terminals sometimes there is a spark, if something is drawing some current, mix that with gas fumes and you have a potential disaster.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2014)

Not safe - move one or the other


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

Sadly this is how some new boats are sold. I think venting is better than nothing.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 17, 2014)

It's safe to say it might go off like a bomb.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a related question: Do I need to ventilate my battery compartment?


----------



## gfa1964 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like this will be my weekend project! Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Rat (Apr 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349108#p349108 said:


> rscottp » Today, 12:58[/url]"]I have a related question: Do I need to ventilate my battery compartment?



It is not required but it is good practice. Batteries may give off Hydrogen when being charged but do not vent during discharge. The problem with exploding batteries is when a spark is generated soon after, or during, the charging process. The likely hood of a Hydrogen build up while in operation is very low; but, batteries that are being charged during engine operation could cause this to happen. 

Enough information to make an informed decision. :shock: Or, if in doubt, vent!


----------



## surfman (Apr 18, 2014)

The thing is gas fumes are heavier than air and can fill your bilge area with fumes. There is always a potential for a fire or explosion when gas is around. Ventilation is your friend.


----------

